# (RANT) Tired of roommate sabotaging Rocky...



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My SO's roommate is not your typical a-hole. He is 10x worse.

He only cares about himself. He lies about EVERYTHING (EX: "I've slept with 103 girls." "I took 50 shots last night") and tries to create drama between friends. 


He treats his mother and father like crap (on the phone calls his mom a bit** if she won't give him money), he brings home random girls every night and then kicks them out of the house at 3am drunk and without a ride home, he eats all of my food and never does any dishes, vacuuming, or cleaning. He ate all of my boyfriends protein, and took all of my redline pills when we were gone for two weeks over winter and denied it (both are very expensive). 

He has had two DUI's and his father is rich and got both of them taken off his record. His 60000 tricked out truck was totaled in his last DUI crash, so I was nice and let him borrow my car from Jan 1st until yesterday anytime he asked, on the stipulation that he fill my car back up when he got his back, and that he pay for the gas he was using. I rode the bus to school 8-10 times when he took my car without asking and I had no way to get to campus. (5 min car ride vs 45 min bus ride) I got my car back yesterday with the light on and the pointer below the empty line. He said he had filled it up two days ago and I must have driven it and emptied out the gas! WTF??

There are many more things I could add to the list, but the worst thing of all is that he purposely does malicious things to Rocky and tries to ruin his training.

When we first got Rocky, all he did was talk about how terrible Rocky was in comparison to his black lab, Koda. _Apparently_ Koda had one accident ever and he beat the crap out of her and she never did again. Koda NEVER pulled on the leash, barked at a person, and could learn any trick in two minutes. Come to find out, Koda lived with his FRIEND for the first 6 months since he was such an alcoholic and lazy and he couldn't take care of her...then she lived with him 2 months before his parents took her home because he wasn't taking care of her.

Anyways, he is very jealous of Rocky, and does mean things to him when he thinks we aren't looking...

I finally set up a camera to PROVE to my boyfriend that abuse was happening...and sure enough, I now have footage of my roommate kicking, slapping, and punching Rocky in the face and body for no reason other than he 'walked in front of the tv' (Keep in mind that Rocky is kenneled when we are gone, and the roommate takes him out of the kennel without our permission and does this)

Rocky used to love to have his face petted, and now only me and my boyfriend can go near his face without him flinching.

I thought Rocky was barking at neighbors out of fear...well I talked to the lady across the hall about it and she told me that she had seen a man take Rocky out and antagonize him when people walked by in order to make him bark!!

And the man fit our roommates description (of course)!

He also feeds Rocky human food at every chance...almost like he is trying to make him sick. Rocky NEVER begged before because he didn't taste human food. Now he sits with his head in your lap! I caught the roommate giving Rocky half of a subway sandwich with onions, jalapenos, and cheese on it!! Now he has had diarreah for two days!

I don't know how to address the situation...I have told my SO countless times, and he never believed me until I showed him the footage.

I live here so there is nowhere else I can go, and I can't stop the roommate from taking him out when I am not here. 

Can I threaten him with the footage? Talking nice doesn't work ,as he doesn't care about anyone but himself. He denies that he ever did anything and just says I didn't socialize Rocky enough (he doesn't know I have the recording)


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my God I can't believe he would do those cruel things to poor Rocky!

Could you get a lock for your bedroom and keep Rockys crate in there? If moving out is not an option.

Porr little guy 

Could it be possible he could be done for animal cruelty if the footage was shown to the proper authorities?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You have four choices here: move, throw out the roommate, re-home your dog, or continue to let the roommate ruin your dog.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

A lock on the crate, but he might jab him through the bars with a stick, or scream and kick the crate.

I think the only solution is not to live with this person. Someone has to move out.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

bring the footage to your local police station TODAY. lock your bedroom door and leave rocky there for the time being. Roll camera to make sure he is not breaking in and abusing the dog. He's sick and should not be left alone with any animals.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

The room mate needs to go. You have footage of him slapping and punching your dog. This may be enough to get the police involved as he is damaging your property. If you allow the situation to continue, you are complicit in the abuse of your dog.

That may sound harsh, but it's true. I'm assuming that there are financial and social reasons that may make it difficult to get rid of the roommate and you wrote,
"I live here so there is nowhere else I can go.." Well, you and Rocky can't stay there with that roommate. It's unfair to Rocky and your job as his owner is to protect him. Perhaps you could contact a rescue and arrange for a foster while you change your living situation.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

YOU shouldn't be living with this nut! If you report him to the police your lousy living conditions will get many times worse, so get him OR you and your dog OUT before anything happens!!!! After that you should report him to the police so maybe for ONCE he will be held accountable for his actions. 
Who is on the lease? Can you kick him out?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all, I'm so sorry that this is happening to Rocky.
I have to agree that the room mate has to go. If that isn't possible, you and Rocky have to go.
If the guy has this attitude about 2 prior DUI's and takes everyone and everything for granted, he's not going to change. If you show him/threaten him with the footage, he'll probably turn on you and your SO, making things way worse. Or he steps up his attacks on Rocky.
You can try taking the footage to the police, but I think you risk the same thing in terms of retaliation.

Someone has got to go.

I wish you luck and it's too bad.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else that you and Rocky need to get as far away from this guy as possible. Until then, keyed locks on your bedroom door and Rocky's crate.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> bring the footage to your local police station TODAY. lock your bedroom door and leave rocky there for the time being. Roll camera to make sure he is not breaking in and abusing the dog. He's sick and should not be left alone with any animals.


I absolutely agree with this!

HOW DARE HE! :angryfire:

He needs to be reported, Rocky cannot be in the same house as that guy.

If someone was abusing my Sinister, I would tear them apart. Violence would definitly be the answer!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

police and/ or have your BF beat him senseless. your BF could always say he hit rocky in front of him. if your roomate denies it you can be the witness and still have the footage. knock teeth out


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not quite understanding this situation...the guy is an a-hole...you know he is an a-hole...you let him borrow your car so you can ride the bus? You let him treat your dog like crap? And video tapped it? Yet you haven't gone to the police?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't understand how this is even something to post about. He should've been thrown out when you saw the footage and the video needs to be turned over to the police - otherwise, depending on the laws in your area, you may not have the right to throw him out without a legal eviction notice and X amount of time; should he decide to pursue legal action for being evicted without notice.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> police and/ or have your BF beat him senseless. your BF could always say he hit rocky in front of him. if your roomate denies it you can be the witness and still have the footage. knock teeth out


Sure, if you want your BF to be arrested for assault/battery, follow the above advice.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG!!!! Get him away from your dog now before he ruins him completly! Show the footage to local authorities and get him out of there! Charge him with animal abuse.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, do NOT take this as a serious suggestion, just as a conceptual idea.
Locate a VERY aggressive dog that looks like yours. Swap the two for a day or so. See what is left of the room mate.

Actually, everyone is giving you really good advise, one of you has to go. While I do not know the situation fully, but you are the pack leader for your dog, that makes you responsible for all pack issues, including safety and security. 

What is your boyfriend doing to correct this? He needs to step up and be the leader for you (ignore the fact that it sounds sexist), he is the other half of the room mate, and he wanted you to move in too. So he needs to step in.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Sasha's Dad said:


> Locate a VERY aggressive dog that looks like yours. Swap the two for a day or so. See what is left of the room mate.


ok, first of all, I sure hope you don't follow this advice, conceptual idea or not. Unless someone wants to end up with a person with serious injuries and the very high possibility of the dog being taken away or put to sleep.

I'm sorry you're going through this! It's like a nightmare!

The roommate doesn't only sound like an *******, he sounds as he has some scary psychological issues and I agree with those who have said one of you has to move.
I wouldn't want to live or be anywhere near someone like that, and much less leave an innocent dog alone with him.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

You did a very good job of pointing out what kind of a butthead the roomate is. However, you don't paint a very good picture of yourself by keeping your dog there knowing what is happening to it. It may sould a bit harsh, but in a way you are contributing to the dog's abuse by not getting him out of the situation.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

You need to either kick out your roomate or move out. Any individual with that type of history is seriously a threat to not only your dog but you and with significant other as well. Abuse can start with animals and gradually, or if not forcefully, recipicate with humans. I would report him ASAP to the police. Don't be afraid to speak out and file charges, it is the people who don't that end trying to get out of uncontrolable sitation later. The cards are on your favor right now, so I would put my foot down and get away from this creep as soon as possible. 

By not addressing the issue, you are simply contributing to the abuse your dogs and others will have to endure. Your dog is your baby, and you need to protect him and yourself. If you significant other does want to do anything about it, I would question his position with you, because then he obviously is not looking out for everyone's well being. Maybe you both can make it on your own, or maybe you will need to find a new home, which I do recall you were planning on moving out to another apartment, maybe that apartment could be better environment for all three of you. 

DO NOT CONDONE THIS BEAHVIOR and DO NOT HELP HIM IN ANY WAY!!!! REPORT HIM!!!! As a person who has dealt with abuse, when you talk about it, report it, and remove yourself from the situation, things will change, and only then; otherwise, your sitaution will only get a lot worse.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

So, in a few more months there'll be another "agressive" GSD in the back room of some shelter , alone scared and confused, waiting to die because people suck.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sorry but the fact you've got video footage and aren't doing anything makes me question how much you care about this dog. You need to either drop him off at a shelter or find family/friends to take him. This dog is better off on the euth table than getting the **** beat out of him at home by your roommate.

If moving out today is a problem, find someone to take the dog until either you get out or the other person gets out. This is a VERY unfair situation for this dog and every day that goes by is ruining your dog more and more. By keeping the dog in this situation and not even reporting it, you are giving the OK for the RM to continue. And that is WRONG.

Want to add that if your boyfriend wont help (In the case you're worried about the RM coming after you as I'm assuming you're female) then you need to ditch the BF too. Nobody is worth the breath they take if they can't stand up for a helpless animal or child.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I'm sorry but the fact you've got video footage and aren't doing anything makes me question how much you care about this dog. You need to either drop him off at a shelter or find family/friends to take him. This dog is better off on the euth table than getting the **** beat out of him at home by your roommate.
> 
> If moving out today is a problem, find someone to take the dog until either you get out or the other person gets out. This is a VERY unfair situation for this dog and every day that goes by is ruining your dog more and more. By keeping the dog in this situation and not even reporting it, you are giving the OK for the RM to continue. And that is WRONG.
> 
> Want to add that if your boyfriend wont help (In the case you're worried about the RM coming after you as I'm assuming you're female) then you need to ditch the BF too. Nobody is worth the breath they take if they can't stand up for a helpless animal or child.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

What exactly do you all think the police will do about it? Because I know around here, they don't care/deal with animals and wouldn't even take the video or file a report.

You obviously do need to get your dog out of there though, and if I was in that position, I would be beating the crap out of the roommate. Your dog is ruined now because you decided to let him get away with this when you knew it was happening even though you didn't have proof. Very sad all around situation.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

The time you spent writing your post was time wasted. I would have been throwing ALL of his belongings on the street and getting the locks changed. He didn't fill your car up with gas??? HE IS BEATING YOUR DOG!!! I'm not trying to be rude- I'm trying to make you realize that you have to take action immediatly. Your dog can't speak for himself- he is depending on you. Do you have anyone that can keep your dog for you until you either kick this guy out or find somewhere else to live? I'm a fellow Texan (and I know that there are many more on here as well) and I'll come pick the dog up and give him a safe place until the situation is handled.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Sure, if you want your BF to be arrested for assault/battery, follow the above advice.


FYI, you DO have a right to protect your person and property. In this case the puppy is property.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm well aware of what the laws are, and here, if the situation you described occured, the BF would be arrested. The case would then be turned over to a detective and then prosecutor and all parties could plead their case to him/her. Those lying would then be charged with additional charges, should the detective figure it out (which he likely would).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also, would take that footage to AC/PD whatever, and press charges, he'd then be OUT on his butt.

I agree with Chance, if you do nothing, and continue to leave Rocky alone with this guy, you might as well give him a free pass to beat /mistreat the dog yourself..YOu also are just as much to blame for letting him get away with it.

He would have been GONE the second I knew something was up..


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I'm well aware of what the laws are, and here, if the situation you described occured, the BF would be arrested. The case would then be turned over to a detective and then prosecutor and all parties could plead their case to him/her. Those lying would then be charged with additional charges, should the detective figure it out (which he likely would).


-roomate is an alcoholic
-she has footage of the roomate hitting the dog

one night when roomate is drunk BF pounds the blank out of him. end of story.

from my experiances the cops will not get to the bottom of anything...

i also suggested calling the cops. also, I'm more than willing to take a little misdemonar battery charge for my dog. that's just me though i suppose


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> FYI, you DO have a right to protect your person and property. In this case the puppy is property.


You can't claim self-defense if a guy's punching your television. That wouldn't fly and neither would him beating your dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> -roomate is an alcoholic
> -she has footage of the roomate hitting the dog
> 
> one night when roomate is drunk BF pounds the blank out of him. end of story.
> ...


Right, dude. Right until roommate falls and hits his head, dies...and suddenly it's a manslaughter charge.

Oh, and then someone finds what you've been posting online and gets upgraded to Murder 1.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess we'd each handle someone beating our dog our own ways...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> -roomate is an alcoholic
> -she has footage of the roomate hitting the dog
> 
> one night when roomate is drunk BF pounds the blank out of him. end of story.
> ...


What you describe would be a felony, not misdemeanor.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> You can't claim self-defense if a guy's punching your television. That wouldn't fly and neither would him beating your dog.


story for you... I'm installing windows with my buddy in Chicago. we see some fine upstanding citizen robbing his car. We run down there, the guy runs off, about a block or so later we corner him in an alley and serve up some justice. Cops come! they actually THANK US for it lol. he get's arrested for theft/damage to property. we return to work. 

I guess I should say the vigilante way of doing things is much more accepted in Chicago proper


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

With a volatile person like that who also has a rich dad who cleans up his messes, the best thing to me is to get the dog out of there, even if you have to give him up, and get out as quick as you can.

You even have an offer on the table to have someone care for the dog until you can make the changes you need.

If he is that abusive towards a dog, who knows what may be next? It is probably NOT the healthiest situation to live with your boyfriend and his roomate in the first place.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> What you describe would be a felony, not misdemeanor.


fist fights are not felonies...you can trust me on this one


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You shouldn't waste your time ranting on-line. Your time should be spent getting rid of the room-mate. Good Lord, how pleasant can your home be if this is the type of person you're sharing space with?

If you can't get rid of him, then move out yourself. If this is a situation where it is your SO that lives with him, and you and the puppy only visit..tell your SO to give you a call when he losses the room-mate.
Sheilah


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> fist fights are not felonies...you can trust me on this one


What you described wasn't a fist fight, and I certainly don't need to trust you on your knowledge of criminal law because I can assure you I am better versed in it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> story for you... I'm installing windows with my buddy in Chicago. we see some fine upstanding citizen robbing his car. We run down there, the guy runs off, about a block or so later we corner him in an alley and serve up some justice. Cops come! they actually THANK US for it lol. he get's arrested for theft/damage to property. we return to work.
> 
> I guess I should say the vigilante way of doing things is much more accepted in Chicago proper


It is horribly scary to me that a psycho in his own right is getting involved in SAR. I really hope one of the FEMA people you are working with see what you are writing.

You are insanely naive if you think your antics will end up in your getting off scott free every time.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

chicagojosh said:


> fist fights are not felonies...you can trust me on this one


Sure, that argument will go over really well in court. "Honestly, judge! Stinks that he died, but I only used my fists on him. What is that? A misdemeanor, right?" 
Sheilah


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Listen- before this turns into Maury Povich material-- pack up, take you and your dog to a safe place, and then proceed to report the crime. Chances are this kid's rich daddy has a lawyer on retainer who will clean up the mess, but I am not sure how beating him up and risking charges of your own WHICH COULD MEAN NOT GETTING INTO SCHOOL OR GETTING A GOOD JOB IN THE FUTURE for you will do anything but make you feel temporarily satisfied. Not injuring this a**hole physically does not mean you love your dog less than someone who would.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Clearly some people haven't been in fights.

Hit my dog and I hit you. 

My dog is my child, my best friend, my partner, my family member, I will do anything to protect him, even if it means being sent to the slammer for a couple of nights.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have to say I am with Chicagojosh on this one. While I cannot say I would knock him senseless, he would learn what it is like to be hit (likely, only if I personally caught him in the act) otherwise a firm tongue lashing is in order. Where I am from the police would likely not care about the dog being hit. 
I think either kicking the RM out or moving out yourself are the best options, before your dog is ruined for life.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Clearly some people haven't been in fights.
> 
> Hit my dog and I hit you.
> 
> My dog is my child, my best friend, my partner, my family member, I will do anything to protect him, even if it means being sent to the slammer for a couple of nights.


:thumbup:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

At this point, I think it is less important, whether the police "will" do anything, or somebody beats the guy up. For the love of God....GET THE PUPPY OUT OF THERE!!! It turns my stomach that this is happening to an innocent puppy. And the OP knows it. 

To the OP....You have the choice to stay or leave. The puppy does not. If you are not concerned about finding a better situation for yourself, at least find one for Rocky.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> At this point, I think it is less important, whether the police "will" do anything, or somebody beats the guy up. For the love of God....GET THE PUPPY OUT OF THERE!!!.


amen to that


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> At this point, I think it is less important, whether the police "will" do anything, or somebody beats the guy up. For the love of God....GET THE PUPPY OUT OF THERE!!! It turns my stomach that this is happening to an innocent puppy. And the OP knows it.
> 
> To the OP....You have the choice to stay or leave. The puppy does not. If you are not concerned about finding a better situation for yourself, at least find one for Rocky.



:thumbup: I agree completely. It is best to get out of the situation entirely.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

...and he is your room mate because????


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And here I am thinking....why doesn't the OP's SO step in? If I were living with a person, and that person allowed abuse to go on under his roof...I'd get the hec out of there. What could possibly be the point of that relationship? 

If I caught my hubby smacking around my animals just for poops and grins, I'd have him legally committed, because I promise you he'd be a crazy man. And I can say will all certainty, that my hubby would not allow ANYONE to abuse anything under his roof.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> At this point, I think it is less important, whether the police "will" do anything, or somebody beats the guy up. For the love of God....*GET THE PUPPY OUT OF THERE!!!* It turns my stomach that *this is happening to an innocent puppy*. And the OP knows it.
> 
> To the OP....You have the choice to stay or leave. The puppy does not. If you are not concerned about finding a better situation for yourself, at least find one for Rocky.


Yes, oh God, yes this!

Plus, this $#@% roommate is not just "sabotaging" the puppy's training or behavior as stated in the title, he's PHYSICALLY ABUSING him!! 
And with all due respect, I'd be way way waaaaaay more worried about the latter part than the first.

Please don't wait til, god forbid, there are broken bones or other serious damage.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You do have a choice! You are choosing to allow this man to victimize both you and your dog and you are choosing to feel powerless over it!! You have to make a different choice. 

Kick him out or move. If your SO cares about you, he will follow you and choose you over his buddy - if he does not, well, you did the right thing to move out.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I swear, some of you folks really slay me. What fantasy world do you live in?

First: 

Who owns where OP lives? If it's this roommate, or all are on the lease, there is no throwing him out right that second. 

Second:

Who knows what support system OP has around her? What if she has no relatives in town or friends where she can stay with her pup or where she can send the dog? Is she supposed to go live under a bridge somewhere? 

Third:

Move out today. Really. How many of you could "move out today"? 

Fourth:

It just never ceases to amaze me that people will respond to someone posting in a way guaranteed to make them feel worse. The judgments from people who have no idea of all the factors in an OP's situation just really tick me off. 

Good advice so far has been to put the crate in their bedroom and get a good lock for the door. 

Also to see if the video footage can be turned over to police or AC for cruelty charges. 

Third, to see if OP can find a place to keep her dog until the entire situation is resolved. 

I agree that the safety of the dog is paramount, but beating the OP over the head when she's coming here for help is just wrong. 

You'll notice that OP hasn't been back to this thread.

I wonder why.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Sunstreaked said:


> I swear, some of you folks really slay me. What fantasy world do you live in?
> 
> First:
> 
> ...


^ yup. 

OP: Can you board your dog during the day while you are at work? Just until you can get your living situation under control.
Maybe daycare? Or someone who will pet sit in their home?

I would work towards finding a way to get the dog out of the house when you are not there. I think a lock on your door or the crate may really anger the roommate even further.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunstreaked, I am sorry to disagree and I am sorry for the poster. I have no idea of her actual situation, resources, etc. It just seems to me that by the time the lease agreement is settled, while she is continuing to live in this situation - with Rocky, the video is being turned over to the police, and locks are being purchased and changed.....Well, I figure Rocky will at the least be seriously damaged, and at the worst dead. 

If the OP cannot leave this situation. If she has no one to take Rocky, temporarily, I think it would be kinder to take him to a shelter. I'm not trying to make the OP feel bad, but she is ultimately responsible for the wellbeing and safety of Rocky. If she cannot provide that, then Rocky should go to a rescue or shelter. JMO.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

There is always a place to go. There is a Vera House or other women's shelter in almost every area. They won't turn people away.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I spoke with the apartment management and they are letting us move into a one bedroom with no charge and allowing him to stay in the two bedroom and just pay the same as he is now. Moving out tomorrow. Apparently our new manager is an animal lover and can't kick him out for that but is being very helpful toward us, normally it would be considered breaking lease and very expensive which is why I didn't look into it before.

Thank you for the kind comments.

I need to pack so I probabl won't be on all day today or tomorrow but will update you then.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> There is always a place to go. There is a Vera House or other women's shelter in almost every area. They won't turn people away.



Do these shelters take people AND their dogs? 

I know that even in a Cat 5 hurricane down here official shelters will not take pets.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I spoke with the apartment management and they are letting us move into a one bedroom with no charge and allowing him to stay in the two bedroom and just pay the same as he is now. Moving out tomorrow. Apparently our new manager is an animal lover and can't kick him out for that but is being very helpful toward us, normally it would be considered breaking lease and very expensive which is why I didn't look into it before.
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments.
> 
> I need to pack so I probabl won't be on all day today or tomorrow but will update you then.


Wonderful news!  A win-win for everyone involved! I am so happy for you! Best of luck, and good job keeping your guy safe!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully you're still reporting it to the police?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so glad that you took the steps to speedily resolve this issue. Good for you!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so glad your manager is helping you with this! 
Best of luck with everything, do keep us posted with how things are!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is such wonderful news. I am so very happy for you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so glad you were pro active and are getting out of there!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh thank goodness. I worried about you and your pup all day!


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I spoke with the apartment management and they are letting us move into a one bedroom with no charge and allowing him to stay in the two bedroom and just pay the same as he is now. Moving out tomorrow. Apparently our new manager is an animal lover and can't kick him out for that but is being very helpful toward us, normally it would be considered breaking lease and very expensive which is why I didn't look into it before.
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments.
> 
> I need to pack so I probabl won't be on all day today or tomorrow but will update you then.


This is very good news. And kudos to the manager for being so helpful.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh that is great! Hearing about people like your manager should restore everyone's faith in humanity just a little bit.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> At this point, I think it is less important, whether the police "will" do anything, or somebody beats the guy up. For the love of God....GET THE PUPPY OUT OF THERE!!! It turns my stomach that this is happening to an innocent puppy. And the OP knows it.
> 
> To the OP....You have the choice to stay or leave. The puppy does not. If you are not concerned about finding a better situation for yourself, at least find one for Rocky.


YES! 

You have to think what would you do if this were your human child?
- You'd get yourself and the kid OUT of the abusive situation
- You'd report his ass to authorities

Is there some way you can board the dog, give him to a friend, anything to get him out of there?

Make SURE you back up and make copies of the evidence!!! 

You'll need a copy, the police will need a copy if they're willing to help, animal control, you should show one to the douchebag that's doing it, and if you can, mail one to the father. 

I would post it online too and attach his name all over it. YouTube. 

But - most importantly - get out. Get the dog out and then figure something out for you. 

This person CLEARLY has serious psychological issues.

====

Just saw this:




x0emiroxy0x said:


> I spoke with the apartment management and they are letting us move into a one bedroom with no charge and allowing him to stay in the two bedroom and just pay the same as he is now. Moving out tomorrow. Apparently our new manager is an animal lover and can't kick him out for that but is being very helpful toward us, normally it would be considered breaking lease and very expensive which is why I didn't look into it before.
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments.
> 
> I need to pack so I probabl won't be on all day today or tomorrow but will update you then.



*sigh* Thank DOG for that apartment manager...it's so refreshing to know there are still good people out there.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sunstreaked said:


> Third:
> 
> Move out today. Really. How many of you could "move out today"?


I've done it. At least as far as my animal that was being abused was concerned. And I didn't even have video to prove it, was just highly suspicious and all signs pointed to my roommate hitting my horse. And I think its harder to move a horse immediately, than a dog... The OP has had an offer in her area to help. 

I moved my horse on the spot, showed up begging at a nearby stable and explained the situation. Moved the horse in that day, and I was out of the house a few days later.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> Hopefully you're still reporting it to the police?


Ditto!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why did you put yourself and your dog
in that living situation? definitely show him the film.
i would have some special words and action for this zero.
can you luck your crate when you're not home? get out
of that living situation as soon as possible. can you
take your dog to day care?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So glad to hear Rocky is going to be safe. Does anyone have any suggestions to the OP for how she can help Rocky get past the abuse he has suffered? Specifically the head-shyness?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All good things happen when his head is touched. Happy voices, praise, his most favorite treat. They may have to start farther out than touching - getting near - but that and some puppy massage all over then working up around the head should help. 

Only while the puppy is enjoying it - this is the harder part - you have to figure out where the uncomfortable is before you start rewarding as you don't want to pair the treat with ducking, etc.

Can have well selected "strangers" do this once he is doing well with his primary people/friends. 

Positive based training classes (observe classes before signing up) should also help.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> All good things happen when his head is touched. Happy voices, praise, his most favorite treat. They may have to start farther out than touching - getting near - but that and some puppy massage all over then working up around the head should help.
> 
> Only while the puppy is enjoying it - this is the harder part - you have to figure out where the uncomfortable is before you start rewarding as you don't want to pair the treat with ducking, etc.
> 
> ...


Great advise  
Positive reinforcement will build his confidence fairly quickly. 

Great that you got out quickly! Life lesson learned for sure


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so happy every thing worked out!! Yippie Skippie... I was really upset for Rocky and you when I first read the thread. ( I called my husband I was so mad for you and Rocky. I had to vent) I'm happy you and your bf can move into another apartment together with Rocky and keep safe and away from physco. Please still move foward making a report with the police about the abuse toward Rocky. Make some cookies or browines for your apartment manager to thank her for her help.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Only while the puppy is enjoying it - this is the harder part - you have to figure out where the uncomfortable is before you start rewarding as you don't want to pair the treat with ducking, etc.


The clicker is great for this, to mark an exact moment in time. If you can't get all the way to petting the head you can also start with shaping.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Sunstreaked said:


> What if she has no relatives in town or friends where she can stay with her pup or where she can send the dog?
> *The dog is welcome at any animal shelter across the country. Given the situation (And footage proof) the dog is in, even a full shelter would do whatever possible to make sure that dog had somewhere to go if even to a volunteer workers home. I'm sure they could even find a member here to take the dog for a while if needed.*
> 
> Move out today. Really. How many of you could "move out today"?
> ...



On the other hand, I'm glad to hear the manager is letting them move into a new apartment. It's a win-win situation for all. The OP doesn't have to live with a butthole (or other words) anymore, puppy doesn't have to be beat on anymore and hopefully can recover from this and the OP gets to KEEP the puppy. Great situation all around. It gives me some hope for the world to hear the kindness of the manager.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

happy ending 

i think people were a bit harsh on the OP 

the truth is just like dogs humans can have power over other humans

this man she lived with was clearly the ALPHA over her and her bf 

they were probably afraid of him also he sounded mean and aggressive insane
maybe dangerous who knows what he may of done to them if they got in a fight with him? 

people saying silly things let get the bf to beat up on him dont assume because someone is a straight male they are a hero, that is just like assuming just cause u have a gsd he will protect u lol if he doesnt protect will u get rid of him?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you get moved into the new apartment OK?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i am sure she is going to be really happy to post here to update us after being beaten on so much she had an upsetting stressful issue and was confused and scared as shes only human. She came for help and was bitch slapped accross the face for not being perfect.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why did you put yourself and your dog
> in that living situation? definitely show him the film.
> i would have some special words and action for this zero.
> can you luck your crate when you're not home? get out
> ...



 what makes you think she knew her roomate was an abusive mental case before they started living together? U think he warned her?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> It is horribly scary to me that a psycho in his own right is getting involved in SAR. I really hope one of the FEMA people you are working with see what you are writing.
> 
> You are insanely naive if you think your antics will end up in your getting off scott free every time.





ROFl


----------

